# MO Mechanical Prep Class



## mizzoueng (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone in MO take a prep class locally?

I've seen the PPI and the Testmasters stuff online, I just don't have the $$$ to go to Cali for a class. If work would help out, it'd be different, but they don't.


----------



## momech (Mar 25, 2011)

The St. Louis chapter of MSPE sponsored one on 7 Saturdays from 2/12-3/26, but I don't know of any coming up. You might contact them. www.mspe.org


----------

